# Well I finally got my first block after a month and a half..



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

Finally got my first block and it was awesome! I could easily do 2 blocks a day!


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

You seem pretty confident about getting 2 blocks in a day for a guy who just got his 1st block after a month and a half of being signed up.


----------



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

Lol not confident just wishful thinking. And I just got moved to a new pick up station today so I hope so


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Location ?

This "job" could wear u out if you get long routes.


----------



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

It's better than running people around and making less


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Or running food around ....


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

That's great! I'm curious, did you request the change or did they do it?


----------



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

Rosio said:


> That's great! I'm curious, did you request the change or did they do it?


No they asked me.


----------

